
Ask HN: Command line tool like Pandas? - LifeIsBio
I&#x27;m looking for recommendations for a tool for quickly processing columnar data from the command line. The reason that I mention pandas is because that&#x27;s the tool I&#x27;m currently most familiar with. It&#x27;d be nice to avoid learning a lot of new syntax (e.g. picking up awk). There are a lot of scenarios where Pandas isn&#x27;t optimal, and I&#x27;d like to also learn another cli data processor. Any suggestions?
======
eigenvalue
Just use Pandas:

[https://github.com/johnh2o2/pandas-cli](https://github.com/johnh2o2/pandas-
cli)

[https://github.com/robdmc/pandashells](https://github.com/robdmc/pandashells)

------
jki275
%python

>>> import pandas as pd

>>> pd.{whatever pandas functions you want}

